# Flavored vinegars



## Marlingardener (Nov 2, 2022)

We had some red wine left over from dinner last night, so I made red wine vinegar. Waste not, want not!
I also have dill vinegar, thyme vinegar, and red wine/basil vinegar in the pantry. They are used in marinades, and salad dressings. Anyone else make their own flavored vinegars?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2022)

I have some tarragon vinegar and some chive blossom vinegar that I made. I am working on my first ever batch of apple scrap vinegar.

What do you do to turn the red wine into red wine vinegar?


----------



## Marlingardener (Nov 3, 2022)

Taxlady, the red wine doesn't turn into vinegar, it is an ingredient in vinegar. I take a clean, clear bottle, fill it 1/3 with red wine, and 2/3 with white distilled vinegar. It needs to sit for at least two weeks, so I label the bottle with the date made.
I, too, have tarragon vinegar, and also dill vinegar. Now, please tell me about this apple scrap vinegar!


----------



## Badjak (Nov 3, 2022)

You can buy vinegar mother
That will turn wine into vinegar. Or sometimes an organic vinegar will show something almost like a scoby. That also works.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 3, 2022)

Marlingardener said:


> We had some red wine left over from dinner last night, so I made red wine vinegar. Waste not, want not!
> I also have dill vinegar, thyme vinegar, and red wine/basil vinegar in the pantry. They are used in marinades, and salad dressings. Anyone else make their own flavored vinegars?


So…. You made vinegar from wine from last nights dinner ?   Last night it was wine and this morning it’s vinegar ?


----------



## Marlingardener (Nov 3, 2022)

Yup! It isn't vinegar yet, the wine/white vinegar mix needs to set a while in the pantry.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2022)

Badjak said:


> You can buy vinegar mother
> That will turn wine into vinegar. Or sometimes an organic vinegar will show something almost like a scoby. That also works.


I have heard about that. Do you know how long it takes?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2022)

Marlingardener said:


> Taxlady, the red wine doesn't turn into vinegar, it is an ingredient in vinegar. I take a clean, clear bottle, fill it 1/3 with red wine, and 2/3 with white distilled vinegar. It needs to sit for at least two weeks, so I label the bottle with the date made.
> I, too, have tarragon vinegar, and also dill vinegar. Now, please tell me about this apple scrap vinegar!


Did you see @Badjak's reply. That's the sort of thing I thought you were doing.

I have never done this before, but here's the instructions: https://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2015/02/how-to-make-apple-cider-vinegar.html. It was originally shared by @blissful.


----------



## Badjak (Nov 4, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I have heard about that. Do you know how long it takes?


I just double checked.
About a month...
I should still have some culture/mother, but hardly ever any left over wine


----------

